# Femibion Energetic Mum



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hello, another question from me  

I've been suffering from constant bugs, colds and coughs since getting pg and I am trying to build myself up a bit so that I can have at least a couple of weeks of feeling relatively normal!  I bought some 'Femibion Energetic Mum' from supermarket yesterday but I've just read the box and it says to check before taking it if you're pg.  Are any of these ingredients contraindicated when you are pg?

Vitamin E 12mg α-TE 100 
Thiamin (Vitamin B1) 1.1 mg 100 
Riboflavin (Vitamin B2) 1.4 mg 100 
Vitamin B6 1.4 mg 100 
Vitamin B12 2.5 μg 100 
Iron 14 mg 100 
Zinc 10 mg 100 
Coenzyme Q10 3 mg * 
TRIBION HARMONIS PROBIOTIC CULTURES 10million  
Lactobacillus gasseri PA 16/8,  
Bifidobacterium bifidum MF 20/5,  
Bifidobacterium longum SP 07/3  
Energy, Protein, Carbohydrate and Fat negligible.  

Thank you very much for your help!  Any other suggestions for boosting my useless immune system would be great too  
Pippi x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Pippi,

This one should be a shorter answer   

All the vitamins etc.. are fine, don't know enough about the probiotic cultures but generally speaking these don't cause any harm so can't see why they would necessarily be a problem. Most meds/supplements say check before taking in pregnancy because they don't have a licence and companies need to protect themselves  Fraid I can't help much with the immune system boost as it's the baby that is draining you dry  Common for you to start going to wrack and ruin once pregnant, all par for the course   Only other thing to suggest is a vitamin C supplement as this is supposed to help boost immune system too. Other than that then just need to get used to the feeling as it tends to last way beyond the 9 months of pregnancy   You're never quite the same again   (but in a good way too   )

Maz x


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

I know, I've only just picked myself up after having my little boy 2 years ago    I've reached new depths of knackeredness in the last few weeks!

Great, I'll start taking those then.  Fingers crossed!  As for the probiotic cultures, they seem to be the same as ones in some yoghurts and they don't say not to eat if you're pg so I think they must be ok?  Hmmmm, gonna go for it.  I'll try the vitamin C too.

Thanks again!
P xx


----------

